# Did I get scammed?



## hamstrman (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey, so funny story... I tried to buy an R4i card on R4iGold3DS.com and the site didn't take my credit card. So I messaged them (on the 14th). They responded back (on the 16th) saying they were sorry about that, but they DO alternatively accept PayPal. They specified to just send the amount of the item to their PayPal email and, in the comment section, to say that it was for... some specific router and that they'd know what it was for. They said informing PayPal of the actual purchase would be harmful.

So I did just that. Also on the 16th. 

I email them back on the 19th, just curious, hoping to hear back. I say "Hope you got my money, I look forward to getting your product, let me know if you need any other info."

Nothing... More nothing... I go to their site today, a week later, and *POOF* it's down! Is this a coincidence? I know it's not a thousand dollars, but... shit.

I didn't just send my money to some random stranger who promised me what I asked for. I was referred to this site by someone who had used it before. I don't really know what to think.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 27, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> Hey, so funny story... I tried to buy an R4i card on R4iGold3DS.com and the site didn't take my credit card. So I messaged them (on the 14th). They responded back (on the 16th) saying they were sorry about that, but they DO alternatively accept PayPal. They specified to just send the amount of the item to their PayPal email and, in the comment section, to say that it was for... some specific router and that they'd know what it was for. They said informing PayPal of the actual purchase would be harmful.
> 
> So I did just that. Also on the 16th.
> 
> ...


Well if you want a legit site that's not gonna go *POOF* you can try peachds for an R4iSDHC they ship in the US and there stock is legit, also I've never heard of that site before so I can't really say. How long has that site been down?


----------



## hamstrman (Jun 27, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Well if you want a legit site that's not gonna go *POOF* you can try peachds for an R4iSDHC they ship in the US and there stock is legit also I've never heard of that site before so I can't really say. How long has that site been down?



Well, I went to Google's cached version of the site just to check it out and it says it was up on the 24th. But the version they have cached is a cardboard box of a website.

They link to another site called "GatewayUltra.com" where they say you can buy their products. Even though you can buy them on the site claiming this. Also gone.


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 27, 2015)

Nothing we can do here, you're gonna have to call paypal and tell them you didn't receive your goods.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Nothing we can do here, you're gonna have to call paypal and tell them you didn't receive your goods.


What he said but don't tell paypal that the site you bought your "router" from is down because they will ask for the link and a contact email from that site.


----------



## hamstrman (Jun 27, 2015)

tony_2018 said:


> Nothing we can do here, you're gonna have to call paypal and tell them you didn't receive your goods.



I will pretty soon, thanks, but has anyone heard of this site, I guess is what I'm asking? Are there just a thousand of them, all identical, fakes and whatnot or are there a select few legit sellers?


----------



## tony_2018 (Jun 27, 2015)

Recommended sites, official resellers only.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, there will be no way to know for certain whether or not a product was actually shipped until around July 20th to accommodate for an approximately 4 week shipping window out of China. You have two choices:

1) Wait and see if you get your product next month
2) Try to get your money back and shop elsewhere, but accepting that you may have scammed a shop if the item does show up

In the end, I'd probably flip a coin. I mean, it was probably only $10 or so, not worth raising too much of a fuss over, but losing money sucks regardless.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 27, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> I will pretty soon, thanks, but has anyone heard of this site, I guess is what I'm asking? Are there just a thousand of them, all identical, fakes and whatnot or are there a select few legit sellers?


off the top of my head theres
peachds.com - USA
modchipcentral.com - US/CA
NDS-CARD.com - Japan
these would be the most trusted sites


----------



## Roto Prime Ender (Jun 27, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> Hey, so funny story... I tried to buy an R4i card on R4iGold3DS.com and the site didn't take my credit card. So I messaged them (on the 14th). They responded back (on the 16th) saying they were sorry about that, but they DO alternatively accept PayPal. They specified to just send the amount of the item to their PayPal email and, in the comment section, to say that it was for... some specific router and that they'd know what it was for. They said informing PayPal of the actual purchase would be harmful.
> 
> So I did just that. Also on the 16th.
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear about that. Wonder if www.new3dsflashcart.com is a good site, I am now scared to order


----------



## hamstrman (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm happy to report that, after 3 days of "Domain does not exist" followed by "Bad Domain", the site is BACK!

I'm still kind of freaked, though, because they haven't responded to my "Contact Us" emails in over a week, when the first reply took under 2 days. But at least they didn't pack up and disappear.


----------



## migles (Jun 27, 2015)

hamstrman said:


> I go to their site today, a week later, and *POOF* it's down! Is this a coincidence?


the site is working :/
but yeah, fill a scam claim.. and try a more legit website, i wish i could really reccomend one.. peachds is good but they don't have the good r4i from r4ids.cn...


----------



## DSpider (Jun 28, 2015)

I think the "R4i Gold RTS" R4 clone from r4ids.cn is overrated. I got mine and it was a dud, DOA (dead on arrival), and now I'm hoping to get a replacement from the reseller, if that's even possible...

Note: I've read recently that all "R4i" flashcarts are clones of the original R4 card, team which disappeared after about 6 months after releasing it.

My advice is to buy the cheapest one you can, even second hand. And buy it locally, where you can try it out when you meet the guy. But remember that some older flashcarts may require an older or modified whitelist to be installed on the 3DS (flashcardtimewarp.cia or bluecardfix.cia).


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 28, 2015)

If you paid by Goods & Services, file a dispute. If you paid by Friends & Family, you're stuffed.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 28, 2015)

guys you do know that sometimes if a site goes down their email server goes down too, give them an appropriate amount of time for a card to be shipped from china


> United States, Canada 12-25 days



and seeing as their site went down they probably have a backlog of email inquiries, give them a chance


----------



## hamstrman (Jun 30, 2015)

gamesquest1 said:


> guys you do know that sometimes if a site goes down their email server goes down too, give them an appropriate amount of time for a card to be shipped from china
> 
> 
> and seeing as their site went down they probably have a backlog of email inquiries, give them a chance



Well yes, but their site didn't go down until 8 days after I emailed them back. And the worry was over the progressively mounting evidence, not just "their site went down."

Anyway, still waiting. Will update if anything changes.


----------



## MelLiu (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, PeachDS is california I believe.


----------



## Megaben99 (Sep 9, 2015)

I've ordered from http://3ds-flashcard.com/ twice. PeachDS looks like they have better prices on most carts.

I had no problems with an order at http://www.game4deal.com/ too.


----------



## Ra1d (Sep 9, 2015)

MelLiu said:


> Yes, PeachDS is california I believe.



Yeah thanks for pointing that out in a 3 months old thread.


----------

